# Heat,labor,pregnancy?



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Day 7 of discharge. No udder. I'm so confused. Not sure why the person I bought her from was so adamant about pregnancy. Does heat usually last a week? Not from everything I've read but I have no experience at all. Pictures are in order up until this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't a lot of discharge. I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't a lot of discharge. I would just keep an eye on her.


I'm keeping a really close eye on her. May be the problem


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

They can have a "5 day heat" where they go into heat and then go into heat again about 5 days later, but I think that is usually just if they are around a buck. Anyone have more info about that? If it is heat I would think that you would see other signs like tail wagging. If she is pregnant then it could just be discharge which can pretty much happen throughout the pregnancy (just to keep you wondering if they could be in heat!) but she doesn't look super pregnant... As long as it isn't smelly it shouldn't be a concern, so I would just keep an eye on her to look for any changes in udder or behavior.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> They can have a "5 day heat" where they go into heat and then go into heat again about 5 days later, but I think that is usually just if they are around a buck. Anyone have more info about that? If it is heat I would think that you would see other signs like tail wagging. If she is pregnant then it could just be discharge which can pretty much happen throughout the pregnancy (just to keep you wondering if they could be in heat!) but she doesn't look super pregnant... As long as it isn't smelly it shouldn't be a concern, so I would just keep an eye on her to look for any changes in udder or behavior.


 Thank you so much for all the help! Here is a pic of her udder area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with a lot that has been said. 

I see a lot of discharge there, she even flung it up higher on herself in the third pic.

Later term pregnancy they do have a discharge.

Are you sure there isn't a udder starting? 
It is so hard to tell from the picture, but feel it, does it feel like a small pouch filling with milk or flat nothing in there? Sometimes we can feel it before we see it.
They usually start filling around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.

How old is she and is she a first timer, do you know?


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with a lot that has been said.
> 
> I see a lot of discharge there, she even flung it up higher on herself in the third pic.
> 
> ...


She's 2. She had twins a year ago. Her nipples are elongated but not sure if they were already like that. Udder feels a little squishy not flat on her stomach. Also not sure how it's supposed to feel. Posting pic. I just hate to not be prepared if she's going to kid soon. I've read of the occasional udder filling up after birth?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I would shave up the backs of her legs and udder so that you can see it better unless it's really cold where you are. The udder usually gets really full just before or sometimes just after birth, but it will be developing before that. Just not filled all the way up if that makes sense.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

She has a lot of hair there for me to really tell.

If it is not flat, but feels like something is in there, she is beginning to fill. 
Periodically check her, she should continue to fill if she has begun. After a while, you will see it by looking.

It kinda feels like a small pouch of milk, soft filled with skin around it. 
At first, it is small, but has a pouch, not flat feeling. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree.
> 
> She has a lot of hair there for me to really tell.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how it feels. Like a little pouch. Kinda squishy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also, be careful. If you touch the udder area too much it can start to fill even if she's not pregnant (I've had that happen from being too nosey lol).


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Dayna said:


> Also, be careful. If you touch the udder area too much it can start to fill even if she's not pregnant (I've had that happen from being too nosey lol).


Thanks for the tip. Sounds exactly like me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has some in there, she is beginning to fill. 
Feeling to check, I never had them fill up with milk because of it. I don't check daily, it was like a couple of weeks later or so. But, it doesn't take that long before you actually see it from a distance after they begin to fill.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if this is considered open like heat? Also, has anyone tried a urine pregnancy test? If so was it accurate?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

If I saw that and hadn't seen any of your other posts, I would think she was in heat. However, knowing that she has had discharge for many days, I would think pregnancy. Usually if they are in heat they wag their tail a lot. If you know of someone with a buck (maybe the person you got her from) they can make a buck rag by rubbing a rag all over him and then putting it in a ziplock for you, and then you can let her smell it and see if she reacts. If a doe is in heat she will usually have a strong reaction to smelling a buck... Just trying to think of some more things for you to try. It's so hard when you haven't had her long enough to know what is normal for that particular doe!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> If I saw that and hadn't seen any of your other posts, I would think she was in heat. However, knowing that she has had discharge for many days, I would think pregnancy. Usually if they are in heat they wag their tail a lot. If you know of someone with a buck (maybe the person you got her from) they can make a buck rag by rubbing a rag all over him and then putting it in a ziplock for you, and then you can let her smell it and see if she reacts. If a doe is in heat she will usually have a strong reaction to smelling a buck... Just trying to think of some more things for you to try. It's so hard when you haven't had her long enough to know what is normal for that particular doe!


I bought her and her mate at the same time but they have been separated since I bought them by a large distance, like acres, with electric fences for safety from predators. Should I bring him around her to see how she acts?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

@Mary1982 I forget the back story on this doe. How long have you owned her, and what were you told concerning her being bred before you got her?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yeah I would do that! If she starts wagging her tail like crazy when she gets near him then you know she is in heat.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

That's the easiest way to tell. If my girls go hang by the buck fence then they are in heat! The rest of the time they just treat him like any other goat.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> @Mary1982 I forget the back story on this doe. How long have you owned her, and what were you told concerning her being bred before you got her?


I've had her two weeks and was told they were almost certain she's pregnant but no idea on the due date because she had been in a field with a buck.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok. So I put them together and she didn't pay him any attention and just kept eating. He sniffed her but no frisky business. She actually butted him away from her food a couple of times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounding good so far.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes I have tried the urine pregnancy test. Don't waste your money. I had a doe that kept testing negative and gave me quads - plus other unreliable results. You will need a vet at sometime during your goat experience, I would have a vet blood test her at 45 days out or do an ultrasound. She could drive you crazy for months!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Safe to say she is not in heat. They get down to business real quick when the doe is in heat!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Today's discharge is really different. I've called the vet and he said it's nothing to worry about and no need to come unless things change.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, if it doesn't stink, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, if it doesn't stink, just keep an eye on her.


I need a hobby lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

As soon as I calm down I walk out and see this! Kinda freaking out a little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is discharging quite a bit isn't she.

But I bet you are watching every minute, so are seeing it more than usual.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, she is discharging quite a bit isn't she.
> 
> But I bet you are watching every minute, so are seeing it more than usual.





toth boer goats said:


> Wow, she is discharging quite a bit isn't she.
> 
> But I bet you are watching every minute, so are seeing it more than usual.


I'm definitely watching but someone told me she's having an abortion. I'm really worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No she isn't, you would see blood there.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> No she isn't, you would see blood there.


I was praying she wasn't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, no worries, if you do not see any blood discharge there, she is OK.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I need a hobby lol.[/QUOTE]

It seems like you found one! Haha!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> I need a hobby lol.


It seems like you found one! Haha![/QUOTE]
Chasing around goat booty:haha:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

That seems like a perfectly reasonable hobby to me


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> That seems like a perfectly reasonable hobby to me


Teee heee hee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Today's pics


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Are you in contact with the person you got her from? I'm curious if she has had a lot of discharge during her previous pregnancy...


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Are you in contact with the person you got her from? I'm curious if she has had a lot of discharge during her previous pregnancy...


They only had her a month. I'm their third owner. Poor babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, her tailhead is dropped looking, has she always been like that? 
She isn't sunken in around her tailhead yet, when close to kidding. 
How are her ligs?
Her udder is what gets me, it isn't forming if she is getting closer. 

Do you have saved colostrum in case?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gatehouse-2-Pack-Oil-rubbed-bronze-Garment-Hook/3356284
They are lucky to have found you!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, her tailhead is dropped looking, has she always been like that?
> She isn't sunken in around her tailhead yet, when close to kidding.
> How are her ligs?
> Her udder is what gets me, it isn't forming if she is getting closer.
> ...


I do not have colostrum.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

I wish I could post a video


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Mary1982 said:


> I wish I could post a video


Is she behaving strangely?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you do not have any colostrum stored.
They do sell it in powder form. Get the goat kind if possible. It is better than nothing if you have to use it.
That is if mama doesn't have enough, if she kids without any.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Today's pooch pics


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still discharging isn't she.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That constant discharge says to me possible uterine infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you have a vet look at her and check that discharge?​


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

All clean today:7up: Will definitely get a vet to check if it continues. Have been in constant contact with him though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She waits until we mention a vet look at her. 
Is she reading your thread? LOL :haha:


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

I think so I actually think she was trying to drive me mad


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Seriously! It's like she knows she is driving you crazy hahaha. I have been keeping up with the threads, I can't wait until she has some sweet little kids for you! I check for updates all the time to see how she is doing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness, she is a puzzle


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

Ksalvagno --If she had a uterine infection wouldn't she have a temperature?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not necessarily.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Mary. Please take a deep breath, because NO goat is worth being locked in a padded room. Really.

I've never seen a uterine infection be white for so long and have no fever. @ksalvagno says it can happen and I trust her. Anyone who knows about this...Will a uterine bolus help if there is trouble but be safe if there is not trouble?

TSC also has a multispecies colostrum gel in a tube. I have a tube here just for peace of mind during kidding. I buy a new tube at the beginning of kidding, again for peace of mind.

It's going to be ok. No matter what, there is always more to look forward to.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> Seriously! It's like she knows she is driving you crazy hahaha. I have been keeping up with the threads, I can't wait until she has some sweet little kids for you! I check for updates all the time to see how she is doing.


Awww thank you so much! I have been a nervous wreck. Kids would be an awesome surprise :7up:


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Hi Mary. Please take a deep breath, because NO goat is worth being locked in a padded room. Really.
> 
> I've never seen a uterine infection be white for so long and have no fever. @ksalvagno says it can happen and I trust her. Anyone who knows about this...Will a uterine bolus help if there is trouble but be safe if there is not trouble?
> 
> ...





mariarose said:


> Hi Mary. Please take a deep breath, because NO goat is worth being locked in a padded room. Really.
> 
> I've never seen a uterine infection be white for so long and have no fever. @ksalvagno says it can happen and I trust her. Anyone who knows about this...Will a uterine bolus help if there is trouble but be safe if there is not trouble?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the calming words. I have really calmed down and quit checking her so often. What will be will be. I'm just enjoying my new goats for now. Just got a little overwhelmed.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

No discharge for a week but pooch has changed and a string of discharge is hanging now. Just watching


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When they've got a string hanging that usually means early labor


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

One of my does had a string of white discharge about that long when she was in heat... but I've had does who were in labor have white discharge too. 

Is she acting any different?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow, really. Mine only ever stream when in labor.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've had does drip their come hither juices when in heat. But always clear, not white like that. That is always early labor for us. I was frightened out of my wits the first time!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she now?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a girl who I believe is almost 3 months pregnant have a string like that the other day! I thought maybe she isn't pregnant after all and it was heat, but no other signs of heat... I haven't ever noticed a string of discharge like that before and the beginning labor stream that I see is always thicker and more clear or amber... Wait and see I guess! At least you can get some peace knowing you aren't the only one scratching your head over your goats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I actually have had not one, but THREE does this year who, when in heat, had long strings of white mucus.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with goat scout - I have a couple who look exactly like this when in heat. I had a young doe who I swear was in heat every few days until she finally got bred.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

:update:



































So I haven't posted in a while because I was bordering obsession about Bonnie being pregnant but there is a definite change. I'm not going to get excited yet.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like she has gained baby weight


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> Looks like she has gained baby weight


Fingers crossed:storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thank you. I'm hoping


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Pooch is definitely looking different and she's acting odd. Rubbing all on everything. Looking spacey.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Bonnie seems to be have about a handful of udder and it looks like her nipples have some kind of plug on them. Still guessing:storkboy:


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Udder has gotten bigger not full though. She’s staying in the barn more and laying on the ground more than usual. She usually climbs and lays on stuff.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Man, she is really drawing this out! Have you been able to feel a kid lately?


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes. I finally felt a kid. 3 times! So exciting! Udder has gotten significantly bigger and vulva is ever changing lol.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

She may decide to hurry up and have those babies just so you will stop taking pictures of her rear end. lol  Just kidding I've followed since the beginning. She is beautiful.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

kathy_ said:


> She may decide to hurry up and have those babies just so you will stop taking pictures of her rear end. lol  Just kidding I've followed since the beginning. She is beautiful.


Thank you❤I promise she doesn't notice


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not that I see.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Coming along:storkboy:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Should be soon!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yaaaaay so udder is tight and full and when I woke up this morning to check ligs are completely gone!!!:storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurray! Looking forward to kid pictures later on today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

I’m so excited! A boy and a girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

A huge congratulations! All that waiting and worrying is worth it now! What some adorable kids with their blue eyes too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Cute!


Thank you❤


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> A huge congratulations! All that waiting and worrying is worth it now! What some adorable kids with their blue eyes too!





Ranger1 said:


> A huge congratulations! All that waiting and worrying is worth it now! What some adorable kids with their blue eyes too!


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute, congrats!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwwww, You are making it even harder for us to wait for ours!!!!!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

They are both adorable!!!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are so cute, congrats!!!


Thank you ❤


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Awwwwww, You are making it even harder for us to wait for ours!!!!!





groovyoldlady said:


> Awwwwww, You are making it even harder for us to wait for ours!!!!!


Oh the wait is excruciating!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

MtnRidgeFarm said:


> They are both adorable!!!





MtnRidgeFarm said:


> They are both adorable!!!


Thank you ❤


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, those are great pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute..


----------

